# Power washer engine dies after start



## coolpal (Jun 16, 2013)

I have 2 years old Pacific Hydrostar 6.5 hp washer. It worked fine last year. This year it would start, run for 30 seconds and then die and then would not start. The pulling chord is hard to pull though the valve is open at the pressure wand. Today I serviced the carburetor and found some grit at the bottom of the bowl, rest was pretty clean. Cleaned spark plug as well. Put evrything together, connected water, pressure wand, started right away and then died in few seconds, then chord was sticking and hard to pull.

Gasoline I used this time is premium.

What other things should I do?

Thank you


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

Did you make sure that the main jet in the carb was clean. My only other thought is to pull the plug and see if the starter rope pulls easier. Also post up the model and serial number of the engine so that we can more accurately help with your problems


----------



## coolpal (Jun 16, 2013)

When I took the carburetor off, I blew in the compressed air, as well as I tried to shove the thin metal wire through the inlet tubing gasoline side.

The engine name plate reads as follows:
*LONCIN INDUSTRIAL CO. LTD.*
*196 cc*
*2010 Model Year*
*J F M A M J J A S O N D*

The engraved number (Serial number!!!) reads (it is in two lines)
*200F*
*T05610110020233*


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

Did you check the oil level it may be low and a low oil switch shutting down the engine


----------



## coolpal (Jun 16, 2013)

Thank you for the hint about the level switch. I was surprized to see more than 50% gas and oil pouring out when I opened the drain plug, since I decided to replace with fresh 10W30 oil. I am not sure, but gas must have made it through the carburetor due to the vapor pressure increase and I must have left the fuel valve open.

After I put new oil, put some oil in the water pump, and connected water and pressure hose with wand - and it started in a single pull. I was so happy!

The level switch somehow was able to differentiate oil versus oil and most of the gas in liquid form - smart level switch - I am impressed with the quality of the engine.

Appreciated the help.

Thanks


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

Well with the fact that you say it had gas in the oil you may want to consider replacing the needle and seat in the carb also make sure that the float actually floats and isn't filled with gas either that or make certain that you shut off the fuel to the carb after each use


----------



## coolpal (Jun 16, 2013)

When I cleaned the carb, the needle looked very clean (I did not check the seat inside though). Yesterday when I replaced the oil and started it then shutdown, I closed the fuel valve. I think I left lots of gas in the tank last year and probably left the fule valve open, which made the gas go through the needle valve. I will follow the instructions regarding off season storage where they are asking to emty the gas out of the tank.

The oil in the water pump keeps splashing due to vibration/shaking when you are using the washer. After I fill it, can I put the plug instead of the filling plastic tube with the cap?

Thank you for your help.


----------

